# Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden



## Sommertraum1 (20. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich hier vor ein paar Tagen angemeldet, weil ich mir nächstes Frühjahr einen kleinen Teich machen möchte.

Nun hab ich aber bis dahin gaaaaanz viele Fragen und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein wenig Input bis dahin geben.

Ich hab auch gleich mal ein paar Fotos mitgebracht, damit man sich das alles besser vorstellen kann.

Aaaaalso,
so sah es im Juli noch aus 

Nun zu meinen erstern Fragen.
Der Teich soll mal an die Terasse anschließen, da wir aber ein Hanggrundstück haben, liegt der Teich niedriger. So hab ich mir gedacht, ich mach eine Stufe von der Terasse zum Teich und verbinde diese gleich mit einem Deck, auf dem man dann vielleicht noch einen Stuhl stellen kann Die Latte, die ich hingelegt habe, wäre die Höhe des Minidecks.
Hier mal ein paar Fotos, wie es grade aussieht.
       


Da aber nun  der Platz an den der Teich kommen soll, sehr klein bemessen ist (4 mal 4 Meter) frag ich euch, ob ihr euch für diese Stufe entscheiden würdet, oder den Teich vielleicht direkt an die Terasse anschließen soll. Somit würde der Wasserspiegel halt einen halben Meter unter der Terasse sein:?

Der Teich wird auch erst nächstes Frühjahr ausgehoben, damit ich noch jede Menge Erfahrungen sammeln kann, aber vielleicht könnte ich dann schon mal so Stützen für die Terasse einbetonieren.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt das nicht zu umständlich erklärt

Für eure Meinungen und auch angebrachte Kritik zum Vorhaben, wäre ich euch dankbar.

Grüße von Sommertraum(die sich heuer schon auf den Teich freut)


----------



## V8 Cruiser (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo ich würde den Teich so nicht  anlegen, denn der Uferbereich sollte zugänglich sein (am Nachbargrundstück) Würde auch keinen Steg bauen sondern direkt an die Terrasse bauen und die anderen drei Seiten mindestens 1 Meter freilassen, damit der Teichrand auch vernünftig begehbar ist.

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Sommertraum,
ich würde den Teich direkt an die Terasse anschließen, du hast doch oben schon eine
Sitzmöglichkeit, das wäre sonst nur in meinen Augen ein verlorener Platz.
Ich würde auch mir der Teichhöhe bis auf Terassenhöhe gehen, an 2 Seiten hast du ja 
schon die fertigen Wände. Somit hast du viel mehr Volumen. Auch ich habe einen Art
Hochteich gemacht und einen Höhenunterschied von 50 cm ausgeglichen.
Ich stell dir mal ein Bild ein.
Ich würde dann eher vor der Terasse einen Ufergraben oder eine Sumpfzone machen.
Vllt. könntest du noch ein Foto von weiter weg machen, damit man sich das ganze besser
vorstellen kann.
Für die Teichpflege solltest du natürlich alle Seiten gut begehen können, wobei ich das
bei mir über den Uferdamm und Ufergraben gelöst habe.
Aber wie Hansjürgen schon schreibt solltest du minimum 50 cm einplanen.
LG Markus


----------



## Sommertraum1 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo, 
ich danke euch schon mal herzlich für eure Hilfe.
Hm? jetzt bin ich natürlich noch mehr verunsichert
Wenn ich, wie Hansjürgen schreibt einen Meter rundherum freilasse, dann hätte ich ja nicht mal mehr 2 Meter Teichbreite. 
Ich hab schon versucht, die Stelle von weiter weg zu fotografieren, aber das bring ich so schlecht aufs Bild, da es ja durch die Hanglage so täuscht.
Auf Terassenhöhe wenn ich gehen möchte, dann hab ich einen Höhenunterschied von fast 1,25 Meter Klar, zwei Mauern wären ja schon vorhanden, aber von unten gesehen rechts, haben wir ja unseren Gehweg. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das wirkt, wenn ich da eine so hohe Mauer vor Augen hätte. Ich zeig euch vielleicht mal ein Bild vom Frühjahr, vielleich kann man da  etwas mehr erkennen.
 

Ich hoffe, ihr seid mir noch ein wenig behilflich, noch habe ich ja genügend Zeit, um etwas genaueres zu planen. 
Eins hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, es soll ein reiner Naturteich werden, mit viel Pflanzen. Und ich bin fast auf mich alleine gestellt
Ich weiß, wenn man was macht, soll man es natürlich bestmöglich machen, darum habe ich mich auch hier angemeldet, weil ich hier schon sehr viel lernen konnte


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hi,

die Idee mit einer Stufe, falls Du keinen
aufgemauerten Teich möchtest ist gar nicht
schlecht, nur könnte auch die Stufe Wasser
sein.

Schau Dir mal den Thread an:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17134/?q=terassenlandschaft

Da ist das zwar etwas größer und mit mehr Stufen,
aber auch mit 2 Stufen wäre sowas bestimmt klasse.

Vorallem wenn das ganze mit einer kleinen Pumpe
von unten nach obengepumpt wird und somit ein
kleiner Wasserfall zwischen beiden Stufen entsteht.

Den Gartenweg kann man dann bestimmt schön im
Stil des Terassendecks fortsetzen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy,
du glaubst nicht, wieviel Zeit ich schon hier in diesem Forum verbracht habe, den von dir gezeigten Link habe ich auch schon mal angesehen. Wie dies gelöst wurde finde ich super, ich kam bloß nicht auf die Idee, daß das bei mir auch in Frage käme
Denkst du, ich sollte dann zwei kleinere Teiche machen und sie mittels einem kleinen Bach verbinden
Würde sich denn dann bei zwei kleineren Teichen das biologische Gleichgewicht genau so gut einstellen, als bei einem größeren Teich?
Ist jetzt vielleicht eine etwas naive Frage, aber ich bin halt rein teichmäßig noch völlig grün hinter den Ohren. Bis jetzt habe ich mich immer nur um Blumen gekümmert


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ich würde auf halber Höhe eine Mauer aus Naturstein machen,
die kann ja super an der schon vorhandenen Mauer anschließen.
Einen Teich an der Terasse, einen unterhalb der Mauer.
Wie 2 Treppenstufen, die sich auch im Gartenweg fortsetzen.
Muss jetzt kochen,aber ich zeichne Dir später was.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy,
ich danke dir jetzt schon mal für deine Mühe, vielleicht kann ich mir mit einer Zeichnung etwas mehr vorstellen
Ich hab mir grad deine Bilder von deiner Wasserlandschaft angesehen, das sieht ja mal alles genial aus

Tja, handwerklich begabt sollte halt Frau sein, gell


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

So könnte das aussehn, natürlich nur schematische
Skizze. Lass Deiner Fantasie mal freien Lauf...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy,
wow, danke für die Zeichnung, das wär natürlich was

Mir gefällt das sooooo gut, aber das kann ich leider nicht 
Mein Vater kann mir bei solchen schweren Sachen nicht mehr helfen(Bandscheibe) und alleine kann ich das nicht bewerkstelligen
Da bräuchte ich ja zweimal ein Fundament für die Mäuerchen und dann noch das Aufmauern

Hilfe kann ich mir leider keine leisten, denn es stehen dringende Reparaturen am Haus an, die jede Menge Kosten nach sich ziehen. Da hab ich für den Teich leider nur ein paar ersparte Euros übrig
Somit muß ich soviel wie möglich alleine schaffen. Ich weiß, ich bin ein schwieriger Fall, aber wer ist heutzutag schon einfach, gell

Ich werd mal meinen Vater fragen, vielleicht könnte er zumindest mauern, wenn ich die Steine schleppe.

Ich halte euch mal auf dem Laufenden.  Werde noch jede Menge hier im Forum stöbern, vielleicht kommt mir noch was unter, was genau auf meine Situation passt.
Ich hab ja heute Nacht schon spekuliert, ob ich nicht so einen Fertigteich einbaue, den köönte ich ja zur Hälfte raus schauen lassen und mit Steinen dekorieren. Nur glaub ich immer so einen Fertigteich kann man rein optisch nicht so natürlich gestalten

Trotzdem nochmal gaaaaanz lieben Dank für deine Hilfe und ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Eugen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hi Sommertraum ( ein Vorname wäre aber schöner  )

ich den Thread die ganze Zeit verfolgt,mich aber noch nicht geäußert.
Der Vorschlag von Andy hat natürlich was. 
Ist aber auch am aufwändigsten.
Auch H-J hat recht mit der Begehbarkeit. Wenn du bis an die mauern baust,mußt du zur Pflege immer in den Teich.

Ich selbst habe auch zwei Teiche am Hang angelegt.
Einmal als "halben Hochteich", bei dem ich allerdings trotzdem von außen an die Pflanzen komme.
Der andere (mein erster Teich) liegt ca 1m unterhalb einer Terasse.
Hier kann man halt schön "auf den Teich schauen"

Ich persönlich würde den Teich auf "Gartenniveau" bauen und direkt an die Terasse anschließen.
Vorteil: weniger Aufwand, Kapillarsperre an den Wänden problemlos zu machen.
Nachteil: Zugang an die 2 anliegenden Seiten nur durchs Wasser.
Durch entsprechende Bepflanzung kann man die "Pflege" an den Mauern allerdings minimieren.
Diesen Nachteil hat auch der Vorschlag von Andy.
Wenn du es irgendwie hinbekommst,würde ich dessen Vorschlag trotzdem verwirklichen.

Edit flüstert mir grad noch :geht nicht,gibts nicht.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Eugen,
ja, ich glaube, ich werde den Teich fast auf Gartenhöhe machen. Alles andere erscheint mir einfach für mich zu aufwändig.
Mir würde natürlich so manche Lösung von euch gefallen, doch es soll halt für mich machbar sein. Hilft ja nichts, wenn es mir gefällt, ich aber nicht in der Lage bin, es umzusetzen

Habe mir grad auch deine Bilder vom Teichbau angesehen. Oh je, ich hoffe, ich habe mich da mal nicht übernommen. Je mehr Bilder ich von eueren Teich anschau, umso unsicherer werde ich mir in Bezug auf Umsetzung
Vielleicht mach ich mir einfach auch zu viele Sorgen, dass ich dass nicht hinbekomme

Gruß Sommertraum (Marion  )


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ich glaube, das der  Aufwand nicht größer ist als
anders, weil ein teil des Aushubs gleich zum modellieren
verwendet werden kann. Auf jetzigem Niveau braucht
dieser entsorgen. Den Aushub könnte man gleich zum
anböschen der neu entsetehenden Holztreppe auf dem
alten Gartenweg verwenden.Fundament dürfte bei der geringen
Höhe der Mauer nicht nötig sein, wenn Du die Flachwasser-
zonen an der Mauerseite machst.
Bei richtig gewählten Pflanzen an der Mauerseite zum
Nachbarn wäre die Unzugänglichkeit kein Problem.

Ein kräftiger Helfer wird sich doch bestimmt finden lassen
für ein anschließendes Jahresabo zur Brotzeit auf der neuen
Holzterasse mit Wasserwelt


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy, 
das wär natürlich schon mal ein Argument, wenn ich kein Fundament für die Mäuerchen benötige

Ich werde deine Zeichnung mal meinem Vater zeigen, vielleicht kann er mir dann dabei helfen


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Noch zum besseren Verständnis der Zeichnung.
Umso heller das blau umso flacher das Wasser.

Das heißt, der Druck lastet nicht allein auf der Mauer,
sondern auch der Unterfütterung mit Erde/Kies/Sand etc.
weils auf der Mauerseite ja nicht so tief ist (siehe Schnitt-
bild unten)

Bei diesem geringen Unterschied würde ich die Mauern
natürlich etwas schräg zum Teich setzen und nur auf der
nicht sichtbaren Seite etwas vermörteln. Die Sichtfugen
nur sanden, da wachsen dan später Hauswurz, __ Moos,
__ Pfennigkraut und so einiges was im Steingarten wächst.
Träum Dir mal das ganze Bild mit den Pflanzen in der Mauer
durch....Irre schön 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hey Andy, 
da hast du mal den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, als du geschrieben hast
"Träum Dir mal das ganze Bild mit den Pflanzen in der Mauer
durch..."
mittlerweile träum ich nachts auch schon davon, wie ich den Teich machen soll

Gruß Marion


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Siehste, das nennt man Teichvirus und ist
unheilbar und hochgradig ansteckend.

Das wichtigste ist, nix überstürzen und
langsam angehen, um so schöner wirds.
Die besten Ideen kommen oft während
dem Bau.....es macht Spass !!!! 

Ich bin auch schon wieder am planen,
so solls bei mir bald aussehn:


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen.
So geht es mir im Garten immer
Ich stell mir was bestimmtes vor und wenn ich beim Umsetzen der Idee bin, dann kommt mir bestimmt nochmal eine bessere Idee

edit.
Oh Mann, was möchtest du denn noch planen, wie ich auf deinen Fotos gesehen habe, ist deine Wasserlandschaft schon genial


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

naja...die Seite hinterm Haus wäre noch frei 

...und ich hasse Rasenmähen !


----------



## Sommertraum1 (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

So, nun mal ein kleine Neuigkeit von mir und damit verbunden hätte ich natürlich schon wieder eine Frage

Heut war mein Vater hier, so hab ich ihm mal von meinem Vorhaben erzählt und mit ihm gleich mal die Stelle genauer besichtigt. 
Er war der selben Meinung, wie Andy, dass ich kein Fundament benötigen würde.
Das hat ja schon mal was, gell

Nun haben wir ein wenig rum überlegt und alle möglichen Sachen ausprobiert.
Jetzt wär der Stand der Dinge, dass ich unter der Terasse einen kleine Steg machen, damit der Teich mehr Verbindung zur Terasse bekommt. Für den Steg werde ich nun drei Granitsäulen in den Boden einlassen, damit man darauf später den Steg montieren kann.

Als Abstützung zur Seite an der der Gegweg verläuft, wollten wir eine kleine Trockenmauer mit Feldsteinen errichten. Ich glaube das passt ganz gut, denn mit solchen Steinen habe ich unter dem Beet, in das der Teich soll, letztes Jahr einen Steingarten angelegt. So hätte der Teich gleich einen optischen Übergang zum Umfeld.

Nun meinte mein Dad, ich könne den Teich ruhig heuer noch ausgraben. Ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Die Folie möchte ich heuer nicht mehr legen, ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange das Wetter noch hält und wie lange ich zum Teich ausheben brauche.

Denkt ihr, ich könnte die Teichgrube noch ausheben und den Winter über einfach so ungeschützt lassen, oder würdet ihr erst nächstes Frühjar zu graben beginnen

Wie immer schon mal Dank an all jene, die mir bis jetzt so behilflich waren


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Na prima, das hört sich doch gut an 

Ausgraben ist kein Problem, das kannst Du auch jetzt schon machen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hey Andy,
denkst du, ich soll dann die Teichgrube den Winter über etwas schützen, oder kann ich sie nur so brach liegen lassen

Folie möchte ich heuer definitiv nicht mehr reinlegen


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Die kannst Du so lassen, hat oft den Vorteil, das gröbere Steine
ausgespült werden.


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Moin.

Je nach Härte des Winters (Wechselfröste) kann es aber auch in den Randbereichen zu einer starken Lockerung des Bodens kommen, womit der Teich dann im Frühjahr nochmals vergrößert werden müsste...

Ich würde eine Teichgrube nicht mehr über Winter ohne Abdeckung stehen lassen.


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Bei der Größe dürfte das aber kein sonderliches Problem sein


----------



## Sommertraum1 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo ihr

hm?, was nun, ich glaube, wenn ich noch die Zeit dazu habe, dann werde ich schon mal ein wenig ausschachten. Ich könnte ja die Grube dann notfalls mit einer ganz normalen Folie den Winter über abdecken.

Vor allem wird die Grube bei uns den Winter über ohnehin genug geschützt sein, denn hier in Niederbayern haben wir jährlich fast meterweise Schnee
Eigentlich müsste ich euch ja diesen  hier zeigen, denn begeistert bin ich nicht von unseren Schneemassen, aber da muss man durch, gell

Danke euch und ich hoffe, ich darf euch weiterhin mit Fragen löchern, wenn ich beim Ausheben bin

Gruß Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo,
ich hab heut mal ein gaaaaanz klein wenig was in Bezug auf Teich gemacht

Habe mir mal ein paar Betonringsteine besorgt, um die untere Böschung abzufangen. Mein Vater hat mir ja doch tatsächlich heute schon mal drei Granitpalisaden besorgt, die als Auflage für den kleinen Steg dienen sollen

Wenn es das Wetter hier bei uns morgen zulässt, dann möchte ich morgen schon mal die Löcher für die Palisaden graben

Vielleicht interessiert euch ja der kleine Zwischenbericht

Gruß Marion


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

ja sicher interessiert uns das - aber mit Fotos wäre das ganze noch interessanter!


----------



## Sommertraum1 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Christine,
klar doch, Fotos werden natürlich noch nachgereicht "Gaaaaaaaaaaanzfesteversprochen"

Leider regnet es schon wieder, aber ich mach morgen dann mal ein paar Bilder. Vielleicht sind dann auch die Palisaden schon gesetzt

Gruß Marion


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Sind die Palisaden ausserhalb vom Teich?


----------



## Sommertraum1 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy,
ja, die Palisaden werden außerhalb des Teiches stehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ok,dann passts, kenn da jemand der Palisaden gesetzt
hat und dann gemerkt hat das da die Folie drunter muß


----------



## Sommertraum1 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hey Andy,
ich bin zwar Frau und nicht sehr handwerklich begabt , aber soweit reicht dann mein  "Handwerksverstand" doch


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Tschuldigung Marion,
so war´s echt nicht gedacht, aber so Sachen passiern und
da ist es doch schön wenn unsere Forumsgemeinschaft
ein Auge drauf wirft 
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Aber Andy,
mach dir keinen Kopf
ich hab das auch gar nicht so gesehen, wie du vielleicht denkst, darum habe ich ja auch den hier gesetzt.

und wenn ich beim Bau des Teiches Fehler mache, dann hofffe ich doch, ihr sagt mir eure Kritik oder Anregungen dazu.

Ich bin ja ohnehin so froh, dass ich dieses tolle Forum hier gefunden habe
Fragen werde ich ja noch jede Menge an euch haben


----------



## Sommertraum1 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo,
so nun das versprochene Bild.

Das erste Loch ist da und damit auch die Befürchtung dass ich das alleine vielleicht doch nicht so toll hinbekome
In der Praxis ist halt alles doch ganz anders, als in der Theorie.

Ich hab mal grad versucht die Tiefzone auszuheben. Ich weiß ja, dass wir sehr steinigen Boden haben, aber nun bin doch tatsächlich gleich mal auf was ganz anderes gestoßen:evill
Ist doch tatsächlich an der Stelle ein Fundament vom alten Haus:evil
Nun muß mir leider eine Tiezone von 80 cm reichen. Ich hoffe das genügt, es sollen ja ohnehin keine Fische in den Teich. Ich hab euch mal im Bild eingezeichnet, ob mir denn diese drei Zonen reichen würden

 

Die Folie wollte ich bis zur Mauer vom Nachbarn und bis zu den roten Steinen legen. Das ganze würde ich mal mit einer 20 cm Zone abschließen, damit ich Sumpfdotterblumen oder ähnliches pflanzen kann. Was haltet ihr denn von der bisherigen Vorgehensweise?
Ach ja und mit den Granitpfeilern muß sich mein Vater noch etwas einfallen lassen, die kann ich auch noch nicht setzen, da komm ich grad mal 30 cm in den Boden:evil
Oh Mann, bin mal gespannt, wie das weitergeht

Wie immer, schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

sicher reicht bei einem Teich ohne Fische auch eine Tiefenzone von 0,80 cm. 
Bei der Folienverlegung solltes du nur dran denken, dass du überall gut rankommst, also mit der folie bis an die Mauer des Nachbarn ist schon möglich, aber dann solltest du von den anderen 3 Seiten noch drankommen. Über die Pflanzbehälter zu balancieren ist sicher nicht so der Hit  oder ist dahinter noch Platz zum Durchgehen?


----------



## Sommertraum1 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Maja,
an auf der hinteren Seite hätte ich keinen Platz mehr, um um den Teich zu kommen.
Auf dem Foto rechts kommt ein kleiner Steg und die linke Seite mit dem Betonsteinen soll mit Brettern belegt werden. Somit käme ich von drei Seiten an den Teich. Ich hoffe mal, das reicht

Was hältst du denn von den übrigen Zonen, denkst du, das könnte ich so machen


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ja, ich denke, das passt schon. Und wenn du von drei Seiten an den Teich kommst, ist das ok.
Zur Not kannst du ja immer noch reingehen und von der Mitte aus am Ufer arbeiten . Wärst du nicht die erste , die ab und an mal nass wird.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
neuer Stand der Dinge
Mein Vater war heut Nachmittag da, Gott sei Dank, alleine wär ich wohl schon auf und davon gelaufen
Ich bin nämlich auch noch auf ein Regenabflußrohr und auf eine gemauerte alte Klärgrube getsoßen shock
Nun haben wir beschlossen, soviel wie möglich von dem Zeug mit dem Preßlufthammer rauszuholen und das Rohr tiefer zu legen.
Am Wochenende, wenn das Wetter passt, möchte wir dies alles erledigen.
Oh Mann, das hätte ich mir ja nicht träumen lassen, was da auf mich zukommt, und das bei der kleinen Größe des Teiches

Sobald sich wieder was getan hat, gibt es wieder einen Bericht, mit hoffentlich schon einem Foto, auf dem man zumindest mal einen Teich erkennen kann


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion
das ist eine gute Idee mit dem Presslufthammer die Betonfundamente doch zu entfernen.
Es geht ja nicht nur um Fische die da im Teich überwintern.
Bei mir sind ja auch zig __ Frösche drin, und wenn der Teich dann nicht so tief ist, dann kann
dies durchaus ein Problem werden.
Also schau ruhig dass du auf 1 - 1,2 m kommst.
Und wer weiss du wärst nicht die erste die auf einmal doch Appetit auf Fische, und wenn
es nur kleine sind, bekommt.
Dann bist du bei 1m auf der sicheren Seite.

LG Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

na, das wird doch 

Ich würde nur die 60er Zone nicht so breit machen, da reichen auch 30cm Breite
und Du bekommst eine größere Tiefzone = mehr Volumen = mehr Stabilität bei
den Wasserwerten. Wenn der Ppppp...ppp...pppp..preßlufthammer eh schon
da ist kannst Du das ja alles schön auflockern, das Graben geht dann fast wie
von alleine 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

also, Betonfundamente einfach entfernen, das würde ich nicht machen. Anders ist das bei der Klärgrube, vorausgesetzt, sie ist wirklich stillgelegt und nicht kurzgeschlossen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch das Regenfallrohr nicht mehr in Betrieb ist.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,

@Markus

 ja du hast Recht, was raus ist, ist raus Wir haben zwar noch nicht alles geschafft, aber man sieht schon ein kleines Vorwärtskommen. 
Die Klärgrube ist leider damals nur zugeschüttet worden, somit hatten wir nun das Überschusswasser in der Teichgrube:evil
Das Regenablaufrohr vom Garagendach haben wir heute mal tiefer gelegt, damit wir zumindest eine 60 er Zoner erreichen.
Morgen wollen wir noch die Klärgrubenwände soweit entfernen, dass ich vielleicht auf einen Meter Tiefe komme, was aber wahrscheinlich schwierig wird

@Andy,
boah, jetzt mach ich nur einen winzigen Miniteich, aber dass es so anstrengend wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht
Zusätzlich zu den oben erwähnten Arbeiten, haben wir noch ein paar Steine für die Trockenmauer nach Hause gefahren.
Oh Mann, ich glaub, ich bin die letzten Tage um 10 Jahr gealtert.

@Ellen
das Fundament können wir ruhigen Gewissens entfernen. Es ist noch vom alten Haus übrig geblieben, wo früher bei meinen Schwiegereltern ein Waschhaus stand. 
Das Abfußrohr ist ja noch in Betrieb, es leitet das Regenwasser vom Dach in usere Zisterne. Das Rohr haben wir heute frei gebuddelt und dann tiefer gelegt.

Ich zeig euch mal noch ein Bild von heute, sieht man aber fast keinen Unterschied zu gestern, unsere Arbeiten von heute sind ja schon wieder zugefüllt worden
 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt noch Interesse am Fortschritt, wenn ja, dann werde ich weiter Bericht erstatten


----------



## mcreal (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*



> Oh Mann, ich glaub, ich bin die letzten Tage um 10 Jahr gealtert.



Das kommt mir arg bekannt vor.Dieses Gefühl habe ich seit ein paar Tagen auch

Grund: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28732


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ihr tut mir beide echt leid, das wollte ich nicht mit meinen
Animationsbildern. Aber Kopf hoch, es wird sich später
lohnen,ich weiß von was ich rede 

Mir steht dieses 200m² Projekt bevor, ganz alleine,
aber mit einer größeren Schaufel 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Guten Morgen,

Hallo Mike,
oh ja, deinen Beitrag verfolge ich auch mit Spannung
Bei dir hat sich ja mächtig was getan. Vor allem hast du alles noch viiiiiiiiiieeeeeel größer vor, als ich
Wenn man bedenkt, dass du drei Fertigteiche eingraben wolltest
Aber bei mir wars ja ein wenig gleich, ich hab ja auch nur einen kleinen Maurerkübel eingegraben (Im Juli ),  bis ich mit gedacht habe, na für einen kleinen Teich könnte der Platz ja reichen

Hallo Andy,
ich bewundere dich für deinen Elan
Was du vorhast, das könnte ich im Leben nicht schaffen
Auch wenn du eine größere "Schaufel" hast, es ist troeztdem jede Menge Arbeit, gell

Vor allem hast du ja schon so einen tollen Wassergarten

Und ich geb dir vollkommen Recht, später, wenn alles fertig ist, hat man die ganze Plackerei auch gleich wieder vergessen. Ging mir schon oft so im Garten.
Gehört zwar jetzt nicht hier her, aber ich wollte letztes Jahr unbedingt eine Ruinenmauer im Garten. War auch jede Menge Schwerstarbeit mit den Steinen, aber auch wieder schnell vergessen.

Gleich kommt mein Vater und wir versuchen die restliche Betonteile noch zu entfernen.
Also drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass nicht noch irgendwas unter der Erde zum Vorschein kommt:beten

edit.
Jetzt hab ich was vergessen

Andy darf ich fragen, mit welchem Programm du immer diese tollen Zeichnungen machst?!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

sicher haben wir Interesse - also schön weiter fotografieren. Mensch, da hast Du aber auch ne Baustelle, die sich wehrt. Da wird's nachher umso schöner. 

@Andy: Wieso kann ich Dich jetzt überhaupt nicht bedauern?? 
Irgendwie sind wir doch alle Sucht-Buddeler oder buddel-süchtig, oder? Ich such auch schon die nächste Stelle für das nächste "Wasserloch"..... wo ist mein Spaten???


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Marion,
das sieht ja schon gut aus, wie Andi auch schon schreibt, schau daß du möglichst
viel Volumen zusammenbekommst, wegen der Stabilität im Winter.
Wird das ein Ufergraben, was ich da auf dem Bild erkennen kann,
wenn ja, sehr gute Idee, hab ich auch so gemacht,
ansonsten weiterhin viel Freude beim Buddeln, das wird schon.

LG Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

ich mach das alles ganz altmodisch mit dem
Micrografx Picture Publisher für Windows 95. 

@ Ellen



> @Andy: Wieso kann ich Dich jetzt überhaupt nicht bedauern??



Bedauern ist auch nicht angebracht , ich kanns ja kaum erwarten,
daß es endlich los geht. Das bauen ist eh das schönste vom ganzen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,

na, ihr wolltet es ja nicht anders
Dann mal die Neuigkeiten von heute

Oh, bevor ich es vergesse, ich glaube, ich habe euch angelogen
Hab ja vorher schon mal geschrieben, es soll heuer definitiv keine Folie mehr in den Teich, aber so wie es aussieht, könnte sich das noch ganz schnell ändern
Obwohl mein Vater ja gehandicapt ist, haben wir schon wieder einiges geschafft. 

Aber erst mal von ganz vorn:

Der heutige Tag

Vormittags haben wir nochmal zu graben angefangen, damit wir die Stelle an der die Klärgrube gemauert wurde, etwas zugänglicher machen konnten. Dann den Presslusfthammer angeworfen, der aber bald den Geist aufgab
Es war nichts mehr zu machen, das blöde Ding war kaputt

Also haben wir uns daran gemacht, die Steine für das Trockenmäuerchen aufschichten, da begann es auch schon zu regnen. Na ja dachten wir uns, ist ja halb so wild, wird schon wieder aufhören.
Haste gedacht, es begann immer stärker zu regnen, trotzdem wollten wir noch unbedingt die drei Granitsäulen abschneiden und an Ort uns Stelle setzen.
Mittlerweile schüttete es wie aus Eimern. Und weil wir ohnehin schon pitschnass waren, haben wir gleich noch ein wenig ausgegraben, denn der Hänger stand ja schon bereit.

Irgendwann war ich dann schon mal so 10 cm größer , so dick klebte der Lehmboden an meinen Stiefeln.
Ach, ich könnte euch noch so viel vom heutigen Tag erzählen........

Jedenfalls steht immer noch eine Mauer in der Teichgrube, aber ich hab euch mal wieder zwei Fotos gemacht, damit man sieht, wie es am Ende darin aussah. Man beachte mal schön meine Fußspuren
   

@Markus,
ja ich möchte einen kleinen Ufergraben um den Teich machen. Du hast ja auch einen, denkst du ich könnte später in den Graben auch nur den Sand geben, oder sollte ich da etwas Mutterboden einbringen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur sowas wie Sumpfdotterblumen und dergleichen pflanzen. Die wachsen in der Natur auch in sehr mageren Verhältnissen.

Dann hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage für später, vielleicht hat es ja von euch auch jemand so gemacht. Und zwar wollte ich vielleicht den Teich, wenn das Vlies und die Folie liegen, über die Folie nochmals Vlies legen und dann mit diesem Trasszement beschmieren. Bringt das nun Vorteile?
Mir ginge es darum, dass man so wenig wie möglich später von der Folie sieht.

Oh je, das ist ja jetzt ein halber Roman gewordenoops

Grüße Marion


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

fleissig, fleissig!  Und das bei dem Wetter - Respekt!

In den Ufergraben würde ich nicht nur Sand geben, sondern richtig gutes Substrat, das ist für die Pflanzen wesentlich besser. Da der Ufergraben ja nur vom Teich "gespeist" wird und nicht umgekehrt, ist das auch kein Problem.
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume mag schon nährstoffeiches Substrat, das ton- und lehmhaltig sein kann.

Und die Folie kannst du natürlich mit allem bedecken, was dir gefällt. Ich habe die grüne Ufermatte genommen und diese mit Sand bestreut, da kommt nächstes Jahr die Ufermattensaat von naturagart drauf und bald wird nichts mehr davon zu sehen sein. Auch in die Flachwasserzone habe ich auf die Folie diese Matte gelegt und mit Steinen und Sand beschwert und dann bepflanzt. Sieht ganz natürlich aus, obwohl sich die Folie selbst mit der Zeit auch "verkleidet" mit Ablagerungen. Aber im Flachwasserbereich sieht die Folie, wenn sie denn verkleidet wird, besser aus.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Maja,
danke, dann werde ich mal schaun, vielleicht nehm ich doch so eine Ufermatte

Hab mir schon fast gedacht, dass ich in den Ufergraben etwas besseres Substrat einbringen muss. Da könnte ich doch auch die Teicherde mit Sand vermischt nehmen


----------



## mcreal (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ihr tut mir beide echt leid, das wollte ich nicht mit meinen
> Animationsbildern. Aber Kopf hoch, es wird sich später
> lohnen,ich weiß von was ich rede



Ne ne,ist schon gut so denke ich.
Bin jetzt schon froh,(obwohl noch lange nicht fertig)das Du mich mit deiner tollen Zeichnung
überzeugt hast,einen komplett anderen Weg zu gehen bzw. zu realisieren.
Die liegt als Motivationshilfe immer griffbereit.



Sommertraum1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Hallo Mike,
> oh ja, deinen Beitrag verfolge ich auch mit Spannung
> ...


Hallo Marion,
ja,ist schon lustig.Unser Projekt,vorallem die Entstehungsphase,ist schon ziemlich gleich.
Sogar den ekligen Lehmboden haben wir gemeinsam.

Viel Spaß,Kraft und Ausdauer weiterhin.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,
wirklich fleißig, das schaut schon gut aus.
Maja hat eigentlich deine Fragen schon komplett beantwortet.
Ich habe es mit einer Ufermatte gelöst, diese über den Damm und im Flachwasserberich
gelegt. In den tieferen Stellen hab ich ein paar cm Sand als Untergrund gewählt.
Da kannst du dann gleich die Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt
usw. direkt in den Sand eingraben.
Mit oberseitigem Flies und Trasszement würde ich das bei dir jetzt nicht machen,  ist
für deinen Fall zu aufwendig.
Von der Folie siehst du dann mit Sand und Unterwasserpflanzen eh nichts mehr.
In den Ufergraben gehört auf alle Fälle etwas Mutterboden, wegen dem Pflanzenwachstum.
Ich habe da eine Mischung aus Sand Mutterboten und obendrüber ganz feinen Kies ( 4 - 8 mm Körnung) genommen.
Anbei 2 Fotos von Ufergraben und Uferdamm mit Ufermatte.
Weiterhin noch frohe Schaffenskraft.


LG Markus


----------



## Sommertraum1 (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Markus,

danke nochmal für deine Bilder.
Auf dem ersten kann man es ja ganz toll sehen, wie das mit so einer Ufermatte aussieht. Da bin ich ja schon mal froh, dass ich mir das mit dem Trasszement sparen kann.
So eine Ufermatte ist ja dann doch schneller verlegt.

Jetzt hätte ich natürlich gleich wieder eine Frage dazu. Tut mir jetzt schon leid, dass ich euch soviel mit Fragen löchere

Wie ich gelesen habe, ist so eine Ufermatte ja ziemlich leicht und wenn man sie nicht beschwert, steigt sie vom Wasser auf. Die Matte müsste ich ja dann bis zur ersten Zone verlegen, damit ich sie mit Sand beschweren kann. Wie hast du denn deine Matte im Wasser besfestigt?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,


> Jetzt hätte ich natürlich gleich wieder eine Frage dazu. Tut mir jetzt schon leid, dass ich euch soviel mit Fragen löchere


das ist kein Problem,
ich hatte es schon mal irgendwo für Maja beschrieben.
Am besten du breitest die Ufermatte im flachen Gras aus, streust dann darüber
mit der Hand den Sand (am besten ungewaschener Sand mit Lehmanteil)  und wäscht diesen dann mit einem Gartenschlauch ein.
Mach die Ufermattenstücke aber nicht zu lange, (so ca. 1,5m) denn die werden
dann richtig schwer.
Der eingewaschene Sand hat mehrere Vorteile, erstens beschwert er die Matte und
außerdem ist er gleichzeitig Träger für die Pflanzen auf dem Uferwall um diese mit
Wasser zu versorgen (Dochtwirkung).
Beschweren musste ich meine Ufermatte eigentlich nirgends zusätzlich, kann man aber
machen. Wobei bei mir an manchen Stellen eine leicht aufsteigende Ufermatte als Versteck
von manchen Teichbewohnern genutzt wird.
Ich habe von NG dann eine Ufermattensaat gemischt im Sand aufgetragen, also nur an dem ober dem Wasser liegenden Bereich, und so nach und nach wächst dann die Ufermatte zu.
Zusätzlich habe ich Ableger von meiner __ Bachbunge, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Lippenmäulchen auf
der Ufermatte angebracht und schön langsam verdichtet sich die Ufermatte immer mehr.
Natürlich kannst du aber auch eine breitere Ufermatte nehmen und diese bis in den Flachwasserbereich laufen lassen.
Anbei ein Foto der Ufermatte, wenn sie mit Sand bestreut ist.

LG Markus


----------



## Sommertraum1 (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ah ja danke, dann werde ich das auch mal so machen. 
Ich seh schon, ich muss noch vieeeeeel lernen und lesen, bis da mal Wasser im Teich ist


----------



## Sommertraum1 (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
habt ihr auch alle so be------es Wetter:evil

Jetzt hätte ich am Wochenende so einiges am Teich machen können und nun das Regenwetter. Zumindest haben wir jetzt schon mal einen neuen Presslufthammer besorgt, das heißt die Tage der alten Klärgrube sind gezählt

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das Wetter die nächsten Tage wieder etwas bessert.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag, vielleicht habt ihr ja trockeneres Wetter.

Grüße Marion


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,
bei uns war tolles Wetter, ich konnte den ganzen Tag im Garten arbeiten. Manchmal tut so eine Zwangspause mal ganz gut (Kraft sammeln). Und dann mit neuer Energie weiter. Ich bin sehr gespannt zu hören, wie lange die Klärgrube sich noch wehrt. Wenn Du nicht so weit weg wärst, würd ich ja glatt mal helfen kommen. Wie Andy so schön sagt, das Buddeln macht am meisten Spaß  
Auch Dir einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Sommertraum1 (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Ellen,
ja du hast schon recht, es ist auch ganz gut, mal wieder ein wenig Energie zu tanken. Man muss ja auch für die berufliche Arbeit noch etwas Kraft haben

Ich freu mich schon jetzt darauf, die Feinheiten an der Teichgrube zu erledigen. Vor allem kann ich da mit dem etwas kleineren Schäufelchen hantieren

Dir auch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Sommertraum1 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
nicht dass ihr denkt, ich hätte vergessen, weiter Bericht abzugeben, aber leider geht in Sachen Teichbau zur Zeit gar nichts vorwärts

Bei uns regnet es seit Tagen und es soll auch so schnell nicht besser werden.
Dabei wartet der neue Presslufthammer grad darauf, der Klärgrube den Garaus zu machen

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich vieeeeel über die Teichrandgestaltung gelesen. Habe ja von euch einige Vorschläge bekommen. Das mit der Ufermatte möchte ich auf alle Fälle machen, damit es gleich mal ein wenig natürlicher aussieht.

Es grüßt auf besseres Wetter hoffende

Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
nun muss ich leider schon wieder ein wenig nerven und Fragen stellen

Wenn das Wetter es nun endlich mal zulässt, wollte ich ja den Teich heuer doch noch befüllen. Jetzt habe ich mich wieder mal ein wenig durchs Net gelesen, bezüglich dem Bepflanzen des Teiches.
Es gibt da soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, was ich jetzt machen soll
Einerseits wird oft geschrieben, es ist schlecht, wenn man heuer noch Wasser in den Teich lässt und nicht mehr bepflanzt, weil sich bis zum Frühjahr jede Menge Algen bilden können. Andrerseits haben aber manche ihren neuangelegten Teich noch im Herbst befüllt und erst im Frühjahr gepflanzt
Ich würde ja gerne noch pflanzen, nur werde ich wohl keine Wasserpflanzen mehr bekommen, die ich heuer noch einsetzen könnte. 
Ich hab zwar ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen in verschiedenen Körben zu Hause, aber Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich ja keine und werde wohl auch keine mehr auftreiben. Was habt ihr denn für eine Meinung dazu?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen dazu berichtet

Gruß Marion


----------



## Christine (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

was Unterwasserpflanzen angeht, kannst Du Dich hier einreihen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29087

Und Du kannst natürlich auch hier mal anfragen, was noch zu haben ist: nymphaion.de

Seerosen gibt es aber wohl keine mehr, aber bis zum 5. September noch 20% Rabatt!


----------



## Sommertraum1 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Christine,

vielen lieben Dank für den Hinweis. 
Habe mich gleich mal angestellt, vielleicht klappt es ja.

Gruß Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
von mir wieder mal ein kleines Update
Obwohl es ja, wie könnte es auch anders sein, bei uns heute Vormittag noch geregnet hat, haben wir nun endlich die Mauer der alten Klärgrube entfernt.
Dann habe ich den Teich noch ein wenig modelliert. Nun muß nur noch der Wall ausgerichtet werden, dann kann ich wohl schon mit Vlies und Folie weitermachen.
Jetzt fahr ich aber erst für ein paar Tage in den Urlaub und hoffe, dass das Wetter nachher so ist, dass man noch was im Garten machen kann.
Habe euch auch wieder das aktuelle Bild mitgebracht.
Sollte euch etwas auffallen, was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht habe, würde ich mich über den Hinweis freuen
 

Schönen Abend wünscht Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
wieder mal eine kleine Nachricht von mir
Leider immer noch nicht viel weiter mit dem Teich
Waren ein paar Tage ausgeflogen und morgen gehts dann mal wieder in die Arbeit. Aber ich hoffe, ich kann die Teichgrube diese Woche soweit fertig machen, damit ich nächstes Wochenende schon mal Wasser einlassen kann

Dann drück ich mir und all den Teichbauern, die heuer noch ein wenig weiter bauen, noch ein paar schöne Tage, damit man draußen noch ein wenig werkeln kann.

Gruß Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo ihr lieben Teichbauer,

ich bin es mal wieder
Die Teichgrube ist nun soweit fertig, dass ich beim nächsten passenden Wetter das Vlies und die Folie verlegen werde. Nun habe ich aber schon wieder eine Frage zum Substrat für den Teich. Und ja, ich hab das Basiswissen gelesen
Nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich nun gar nicht weiß, welchen Sand ich einbringen kann. Ich hab mir jetzt mal einen, wie er bei uns heißt, Kabelsand geholt. Den habe ich in einen Eimer gegeben und mit Wasser aufgefüllt, um zu testen, ob das Wasser oberhalb aufklart.(ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine ) Noch ist alles ganz trüb. Nun wollte ich fragen, welchen Sand ich nehmen kann, denn der mit Lehmanteil ist bei uns hier nirgends zu bekommen.
Habe auch schon in einer Kiesgrube angerufen, die meinten, bei ihnen gäbe es halt den ungewaschenen Sand. Wieviel Lehmanteil der hat, wussten die leider auch nicht. 

Ich hoffe, ihr helft mir mal wieder ein klein wenig auf die Sprünge.

Und Bild habe ich heute leider wieder keins, denn es sieht ja fast noch alles so aus, wie letztes Mal.

grüße von der auf Hilfe hoffenden Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Guten Morgen,

Hmmmm
keiner eine Meinung dazu

Schade

Gruß Marion


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,
den ungewaschenen Sand kannst du meiner Meinung nach schon nehmen.
Ich nahm auch von meiner nahegelegenen Kiesgrube den ungewaschenen Sand und
habe keine Probleme damit. Wieviel Lehm da drin ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen,
das ist ja auch von Region zu Region unterschiedlich.
Bei mir war allerdings nach 1 - 2 Tagen der Teich wieder klar.
Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## Sommertraum1 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung

Das beruhigt mich schon ein wenig. Dann werde ich wohl diesen Sand nehmen. Ist ja immer so eine Sache, mit dem Substrat

Ich habe nun auch die Teichfolie und heute sollte die Ufermatte angeliefert werden. Ich hoffe, das WE gbt es mal warmes Wetter, dann könnten wir die Folie schon mal verlegen. 

Werde wieder berichten

Gruß Marion


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

ich hab auch den Baustoffhändler-Bausand genommen, weil ich den eh hatte (unter der Folie) und jetzt, wenn ich irgendwie nacharbeite (neue Pflanzen), dann nehm ich Spielkastensand vom Baumarkt. Der ist halt sehr viel heller als der Bausand.
Lehm hab ich im Garten reichlich, da konnte ich mischen.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Ellen,
auch dir ein liebes Danke

Ich habe ja etwas von dem Sand gestern probeweise mal mit Wasser aufgefüllt. Noch ist das Wasser oberhalb  noch nicht klar , aber ich hoffe, das wird sich im Teich dann schon nach ein paar Tagen setzen.
Ich hoffe dann mal darauf:beten
Auch wenn der Teich im Gegensatz zu euren nur seeeeehr klein ist, möchte ich doch soweit es geht, alles richtig machen

Liebe Grüße 
Marion


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

ich find Deine Teichform irgendwie lustig. Hast Du vor, die Pflanzkübel mit einzubeziehen (die aus Beton)? 
Als wir letztes Jahr unseren Teich gebaut haben, da hab ich ganz vorsichtig Stufe für Stufe mit Kies, Sand und Lehm gestaltet, dann ganz vorsichtig Wasser Marsch, damit nichts aufgewirbelt wird. Das hat super funktioniert. Und dann haben wir eine Woche später den Bachlauf mit Kies vollgeschüttet, Pumpe angeschlossen und laufen lassen. Und der ganze Dreck vom Kies wurde in den Teich gespült. 3 Tage trüb, ich war totunglücklich. Nach 3 Tagen war alles wieder klar. Also, das wird schon


----------



## Sommertraum1 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Ellen,
irgendwie glaube ich, stehe ich grad auf dem Schlauch

Welche Pflanzkübel aus Beton meinst du denn

Gruß Marion


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

auf Deinem Bild links stehen Pflanzringe aus Beton. Die hab ich gemeint. Ich hab mich wohl ein petit peu unverständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Sommertraum1 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

AAAAAhhhhh, sorry Ellen,
war meinFehler ich wusste momentan grad nicht, was du meinst

Ne, die Pflanzringe werde ich nicht mit einbeziehen, die habe ich nur zur Abstützung des Hanges genommen. Wenn sich die Folie mal soweit gesetzt hat, dass ich sie beschweren kann, dann werde ich sie auf den Pflanzringen enden lassen und noch alles mit den gleichen Steinen abdecken, die ich für den Bau der kleinen Trockenmauer  genommen habe. Unterhalb der Betonringe habe ich im Garten einen Steingarten angelegt, da finde ich passt es ganz gut, wenn ich somit eine Verbindung dieser Gartenbereiche herstelle. 
Hoffe ich mal
Hier sieht man ganz am oberen Rand des Bildes mal die Pflanzringe ein wenig von der unteren Seite.
Der Steingarten schließt dann an den Teich an
 

Gruß Marion


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion

Das sieht toll aus. Ich bin Fan von Steingärten. Und Deiner gefällt mir sehr gut. Das wird sicher ein Sahnestückchen, wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

schön wird das, gratuliere 

[OT]äh...weiß der Soldat was Du mit seinen Stiefel machst? [/OT]

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy, 




CoolNiro schrieb:


> [OT]äh...weiß der Soldat was Du mit seinen Stiefel machst? [/OT]
> 
> Gruß
> Andy



Für irgendwas muss das Zeug ja gut sein


----------



## Sommertraum1 (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab heut mal ein wenig was gemacht, das Wetter war ja ganz angenehm.
Die Ufermatte ist angekommen und ich hab mal ein wenig das Einsanden probiert.
Auch das alte Geländer von der Terasse habe ich entfernt. 
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man ganz gut, wie alles von der unteren Gartenseite aussieht.
   

Gruß Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo zusammen,

Trraaaaarrraaaaa,
heute wurde der Teich geflutet.

Nun muss ich aber schon ganz toll beten, ich kann mir nämlich gar nicht vorstellen, dass sich diese Brühe mal aufklären soll

Wahrscheinlich trifft euch gleich der Schlag, wenn ihr das Foto seht.
Ich hoffe nur, dass gibt sich mit dem Sand, ich hätte keine Lust, den wieder raus zu holen
 

Grüße von (der noch ganz unsicheren) Marion


----------



## Goldi2009 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

hast Du erst das Wasser und das Substrat eingefüllt? Ist schon sehr aufgewühlt. Aber das setzt sich. In zwei, drei Tagen sieht es schon besser aus.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Anne,
ich habe erst den Sand eingebracht und dann das Wasser, aber da ich ja gleich gepflanzt habe, bin ich naürlich ständig im Sand rumgelatscht
Wenn es auch länger dauert, bis sich alles setzt, ist es nicht so schlimm. Hauptsache es setzt sich überhaupt ab:beten

Gruß Marion


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

setzen wird es sich, gar keine Frage. Also: keep cool:smoki.

Schönen Sonntag an Deinem neuen Teich.


----------



## Dilmun (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion!

Ich hab bis jetzt fleißig mitgelesen.

:gratuliere

Dein Teich ist wirklich schön geworden.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Oh danke, Sonjaoops

Ich glaub so richtig toll wird es mal, wenn alles schön eingeachsen ist. Bin aber jetzt schon froh, dass bis hierher alles geklappt hat.

Liebe Grüße
Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo ihr lieben Teichbesitzer,

ich weiß, ich frag ja viel, aber ihr habt mir ja immer bestens geholfen
somit bräuchte ich wiedermal eure Hilfe.

Ich will ja nun den Ufergraben bepflanzen und da habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich denn den Graben bis obenhin mit Erde auffüllen MUSS, oder ob ich nur die Pflanzen in Substrat einsetzen kann und dann bis obenhin mit Wasser auffüllen KANN. 
Oh, ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine
Mir wäre es lieber, ich könnte bis zur Kapillarsperre mit Wasser auffüllen, denn so bekäme ich vielleicht rein optisch noch ein wenig mehr Wasseroberfläche.
Muss ich Bedenken haben, dass das nährstoffreichere Substrat vom Ufergraben in den Teich zurück fliesst

Ihr werdet jetzt wohl so  machen, aber so ganz kapier ich die Teichmaterie ja noch nicht

Sage schon mal wieder Danke für eure Geduld

Gruß Marion


----------



## Dilmun (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hi Marion!

Der Wasserstand wird sowieso immer ein klein wenig schwanken. Durch Verdunstung, oder umgekehrt durch viel Regen. 

Und je nach dem, welche Pflanze du wo in den Ufergraben setzt, kannst du ja verschieden hohe Zonen machen. 
In der Nymphaion-Pflanzendatenbank 

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c67_Wassergarten.html 

findest das ganz genau aufgeschlüsselt in die verschiedenen Zonen.

Wenn sich das Sustrat mal gefestig hat, dann machen leichte Wasserbewegungen nichts aus. Wenn du also nicht mit dem Gartenschlauf draufspritzt passiert da nichts.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Sonja,
danke für deine Antwort.
die Pflanzen, die ich gekauft habe, haben alle Angaben von einem Wasserstand zwischen 0 und -10 cm. Somit könnte ich dann ja quasi 10 cm Wassertand über den Wurzeln haben, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
Dann werde ich mal nur ein wenig Substrat einbringen und den Rest mit Wasser auffüllen. 
So habe ich  wahrscheinlich auch mehr Sicherheit, dass kein Substrat vom Ufergraben in den Teich gespült wird, oder?

Gruß Marion


----------



## Dilmun (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Ja genau. 


Spielraum zwischen 0 und -10cm heisst:  Wasser über dem Substrat.


Probier's einfach aus.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Daaaaannnkkkkeeee,
dann werde ich mich heute mal ein wenig dran machen.
Wetter ist ja super und es soll gaaaaanz warm werden.

Gruß Marion


----------



## mcreal (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

mensch,wenn ich auch mal soweit wäre und den Teich fluten könnte....
Sieht doch schon gut aus bei Dir! 
Bei uns war es heute auch ein richtig schöner und warmer Spätsommertag.
Zum Steine schleppen allerdings fast schon zu warm.

Viel Spaß weiterhin.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Goldi2009 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

na, hat sich das Wasser etwas geklärt?


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion.

Die Erde wird nach der Flutung sicherlich noch zusammen sacken, daher würde ich schon bis knapp vor Wasserhöchststand Substrat füllen. 
Bei unserem Ufergraben habe ich im breitesten Bereich eine richtige Tiefzone gelassen, in der sich beispielsweise die __ Schwanenblume sehr wohl fühlt. In den ersten Jahren gabs da auch ein __ Pfeilkraut, aber das habe ich dieses Jahr fast nicht mehr gesehen...

Auch würde ich an Deiner Stelle den Ufergraben nur vorsichtig fluten und rechtzeitig aufhören... die Matte zieht sich schon das benötigte Wasser aus dem Teich, ohne die Gefahr, dass es umgedreht nährstoffhaltiges Wasser aus dem Graben in den Teich zieht.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Mike,
ich bin jetzt doch froh, wenn man schon ein wenig erahnen kann, wie mal alles aussehen soll.
Dein Vorhaben ist ja viiiieeeel größer als meines, somit dauert das halt auch dementsprechend länger, aber deine Anlage wird bestimmt toll. Hach, wenn ich auch mehr Platz im Garten hätte

@Anne
na ja, man meint dass sich das Wasser gaaaaaanz langsam etwas klärt
Aber solange ich weiß, dass ich bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht habe, habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn es noch länger dauert

@Annett
du hast jetzt genau das geschrieben, was mir noch auf dem Herzen lag
Ab welcher Wasserhöhe könnte  denn die Matte das nährstoffhaltige Wasser aus dem Ufergraben in den Teich ziehen
Genau das ist nämlich mein Bedenken. Ich habe jetzt schon soviel Wasser aufgefüllt, dass der Höchststand erreicht ist.
Oh und ich hätte ja gleich noch eine Frage.
Noch habe ich ja die Folie nicht auf die endgültige Höhe abgeschnitten. Das wollte ich ja erst nach dem ersten Winter machen.
Aaaaber dadurch habe ich ja jetzt keinen Überlauf, weil die Folie noch höher ist, als der Teichwall. Sollte ich das doch noch vor dem Winter abschneiden, eben wegen der Gefahr, dass das Uferwasser in den Teich fließt.
Oh je, ist das jetzt verständlich beschrieben

Danke schonmal und Gruß
Marion


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

das wird schon klar, da braucht man viel Geduld 

Das mit den Pflanzen muß man beobachten und manchmal
die eine oder andere noch mal versetzen, wie Anett schreibt
mit der __ Schwanenblume (für mich der schönste Teichblüher).
Bei mir war es Ihr in 10cm Wassertiefe aber scheinbar nicht
recht und hat nie geblüht. Erst seit dem ich Sie ganz knapp
unter die wasserlinie versetzt habe blüht Sie wie wahnsinnig.
Hängt vielleicht mit dem Halbschatten zusammen, den Sie
bei mir hat. 

An der Stelle wo Du später den Überlauf haben möchtest
einfach die Folie etwas nach unten drücken, paar steine rein.
Ein "Sturzbach" entsteht da nicht so schnell ausserhalb der
Gewitterzeit 

Freut mich, das Du Dein Vorhaben so schön umgesetzt hast.
Weiter so, viel Glück und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Sommertraum1 (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Andy schön, vor dir zu lesen
und danke für den Hinweis wegen des Überlaufs.
Oh Mann, da könnte man auch selber drauf kommen, gell

Na ja, dafür habe ich ja euch hier gefunden

Werde heute mal ein aktuelles Bild einstellen, wenn ich noch ein wenig den Teichrand bepflanzt habe.

Bis dahin 
Danke allen und Gruß 
Marion


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion.

Das Wasser "wandert" nur, wenn es einen Höhenunterschied gibt - die Matte gleicht diesen  aus.
Steht also im Teich das Wasser höher, so saugt der Ufergraben Wasser ab, bis der Stand ausgeglichen ist - im Hochsommer bei niedriger Luftfeuchte + Wind verdunstet im Graben teilweise soviel, dass die Matte erst über Nacht wieder den Ausgleich schafft. Oder man ist mit dem __ Wasserschlauch schneller...

Umgedreht saugt sich Wasser in den Teich, wenn im Graben der Wasserstand höher ist. Das gilt es durch einen niedrigeren Überlauf am Ufergraben, im Vergleich zum Überlauf des Teiches, zu verhindern. 

Kannst Du nicht im Bereich des Überlaufes während des Winters einen Stein auf die Folie legen? So musst Du die Folie noch nicht kürzen... 





Sommertraum1 schrieb:


> @Annett
> du hast jetzt genau das geschrieben, was mir noch auf dem Herzen lag
> Ab welcher Wasserhöhe könnte  denn die Matte das nährstoffhaltige Wasser aus dem Ufergraben in den Teich ziehen
> Genau das ist nämlich mein Bedenken. Ich habe jetzt schon soviel Wasser aufgefüllt, dass der Höchststand erreicht ist.
> ...


----------



## Sommertraum1 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Zitat von Annett:
Umgedreht saugt sich Wasser in den Teich, wenn im Graben der Wasserstand höher ist. Das gilt es durch einen niedrigeren Überlauf am Ufergraben, im Vergleich zum Überlauf des Teiches, zu verhindern. 


Hallo Annett,
häh, ich glaub ich steh wieder mal auf dem Schlauch
Ich versteh das immer noch nicht ganz
Wenn die Matte den Wasserstand ausgleicht, wie kann dann das Wasser im Ufergraben höher stehen, als im Teich?
Sorry für meine blöde Frage, aber irgendwie ckeck ich das grad nicht
Überlauf des Teiches meinst du damit den Teichwall?

Oh Mann o mann, das ist ja schon peinlich mit mir

Gruß Marion


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

ich versuch es mal:

Denk Dir, der Ufergraben und der Teich sind NICHT durch eine saugende Matte verbunden. Dann sollte der normale Wasserspiegel des Teiches etwas höher sein, als der des Grabens. Bei starken Regenfällen kommt dann der Überlauf ins Spiel - der des Ufergrabens muss etwas tiefer sein als der des Teiches - damit unterschiedlichen Höhen gewahrt bleiben. 

Jetzt kommt die Ufermatte auf dem Wall dazu. Sie saugt - immer im Versuch, die Wasserspiegel auszugleichen -  Wasser vom Teich in den Ufergraben. Wäre das Niveau andersrum, würde sie Wasser vom Ufergraben in den Teich saugen und das ist nicht erwünscht, weil dieses Wasser in der Regel wesentlich nährstoffreicher ist, als das Teichwasser.


----------



## Sommertraum1 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Christine,
ich bedanke mich schon mal für die Geduld, die ihr mir entgegenbringt

Dann werde ich mal schauen, wo ich die Folie soweit runter drücken kann, damit der Überlauf funktioniert.
Werde vielleicht mal schaun, wenn es geregnet hat, dann kann ich wohl am besten feststellen, welche Stelle am passendsten wäre.

Oh, ich habe ja letztens Fotos versprochen.
Werde dann heute Abend oder morgen nachgereicht.

Bis hierher schon mal vielen Dank an euch alle

Gruß Marion


----------



## Sommertraum1 (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich habe euch ja Fotos verprochen und die werde ich euch natürlich auch zeigen.

Ich kann es ja gar nicht erwarten, bis nächstes Frühjahr kommt, damit ich den Teich rundherum gestalten kann
An dem Ufer, an dem ich keinen Ufergraben angelegt habe, also an der Wand zum Nachbarn habe ich schon mal ein wenig __ Moos auf die Ufermatte gedrückt. Vielleicht kann sich ja das ein oder andere etablieren.
   
Auf die restliche Ufermatte kam  schon mal  etwas __ Pfennigkraut.
 

In die kleine Steinmauer habe ich ein wenig  Hauswurz gesetzt 
 

Das mit dem Teichwasser sieht zwar immer noch nicht so toll aus, aber ihr habt mich überzeugt, dass ich mir deswegen keine Sorgen machen muss
 

Was sagt ihr denn so zur Gestaltung?
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Verbesserungvorschläge, dann nur her damit

Liebe Grüße 
Marion

Boah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry
ich seh grad, dass die Bilder alles andere als scharf sind.
Kann man gleich sehen, dass fotografieren nicht zu meinen Stärken zählt


----------



## Sommertraum1 (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

hab mich ja lange nicht mehr gemeldet, aber zur Zeit gibt es ja nicht viel Neues am Teich zu sehen, gell

Nuuuuur jetzt hab ich ein Problem, dass leider erst mit Aufklaren des Teiches ans "Licht" gekommen ist
An den Steilwänden des Teiches konnte ich ja die Ufermatte im Wasser nicht befestigen, somit habe ich sie nur einen halben Meter in den Teich gehängt. Eigentlich dachte ich ja der Wasserdruck würde ausreichen, um die Ufermatte an die Wand zu drücken. Nun seh ich, dass die Ufermatte aufschwimmt
Ich hab schon die Forumssuche betätigt, aber immer noch nicht den richtigen Tip gefunden. Muss ich denn das Wasser wieder ablassen, um die Matte irgendwie zu befestigen, oder funktioniert das auch mit Wasser im Teich?
Und wenn ja, wie?

Danke schon mal für euer Interesse und evtl. Hilfe.

Gruß Marion


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,
ist ja richtig schön geworden, Glückwunsch.
Also bei mir schwimmt die Ufermatte nirgends auf.
Du hast sie doch überall gut eingesandet, oder? 
Bei mir saugt sich die richtig voll und auch wenn ich mal eine kurz wegnehme und dann
später wieder hinlege, drückt es die gleich wieder nach unten.
Da kann ich dir jetzt sonst auch keinen Tip geben.
LG Markus


----------



## Sommertraum1 (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Markus,

an der steilen Stelle habe ich sie leider nicht eingesandet, weil ja dort nächstes Jahr noch der Steg hin soll. Und da ich dort keinen Ufergraben habe, dachte ich, ich sande da mal lieber nicht ein. Vielleicht könnte ich sie mit Steinen beschweren, nur wie mache ich die an der Ufermatte fest?
Hm ist jetzt irgendwie schwer zu erklären

Schwierig, schwierig

Na, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip für mich.

Freut mich, dass es dir auch gefällt


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,
dann sande sie halt nur an den Stellen ein die unter Wasser sind,
dann können ja die Ufermatten auch kein Wasser nicht ziehen.

LG Markus


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion.

Was auch gehen könnte, allerdings nicht mehr in diesem Jahr (Frostbeulen!!).... kauf Dir ein paar Steine mit Löchern (Lochgestein, Lava...), und näh einige davon mit Angelsehne an die aufschwimmende Ufermatte. 

Bei mir hat das Aufbringen von Sand zur Beschwerung der Ufermatten gereicht. Allerdings liegen die auch nicht über eine senkrechte Kante hinweg.


----------



## Nikolai (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Hallo Marion,

vieleicht kannst Du ja das Ende ein wenig hochklappen und mit groben Stichen festnähen. In den Saum packst Du einfach ein paar Kieselsteine.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Digicat (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

Servus Marion

Ist mir auch passiert 


 

Ich habe das Problem mit Tischtuchhalter gelöst, unten angeklippst und schon ist die Ufermatte abgesunken .


----------



## Sommertraum1 (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Blumenbeet soll schöner kleiner Teich werden*

hallo ihr Lieben Teichler und Teichlerinnen

Erst mal wünsche ich euch noch ein schönes neues Jahr 2011, auch wenn es schon wieder fast zwei Monate alt ist

Leider hatte ich die letzten Monate nicht so viel Zeit, um hier rein zu schaun
Neue Küche musste geplant werden, da leider Schimmel im Haus, aber das ist jetzt OT

Ich danke euch nochmal recht herzlich für eure Tipps bezüglich der Ufermatte
Leider ist bei mir ja der Teich immer noch zugefroren, aber sollte es mal Frühling werden
werden, dann kann auch ich am Teich wieder weiter machen. Es kommt dann ja noch ein kleiner Steg hinzu und die Terrasse wird auch noch gemacht.
Dann gibt es auch wieder neue Fotos

Und vor allem werde ich berichten, wie sich die von euch gesandten Pflanzen entwickeln werden.

Ich hoffe, ihr entschuldigt mein langes Nichtmeldenoops

Auf ein gutes (mein erstes) Teichjahr


----------

